# ORLY 'Tis The Season : Holiday 2010



## flipshawtii (Nov 15, 2010)

​ 

​  ​ Candy Cane Lane​ 

​  ​ Glitz &amp; Glamour​ 

​  ​ Naughty or Nice​ 

​  ​ Rockin' Rocket​ 

​  ​ Winter Wonderland​ 

​  ​ Meet Me Under the Mistletoe​ 

​  ​  ​ Find more 2010 Holiday Collections in our Wiki (link)​ Promotional pics from bellebathandbeyond (link)​ Swatches from VampyVarnish (link)​ orlybeauty.com​


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Nov 16, 2010)

Very pretty!  Love the Rockin' Rocket shade!

Thanks for the post!


----------



## katana (Nov 16, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very pretty!  Love the Rockin' Rocket shade!
> 
> Thanks for the post!



I agree,  I love the Rockin'Rocket polish!


----------



## flipshawtii (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree. The others are so...blah to me. Like they are not that special in my opinion.


----------

